# Titanium perf...



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2002)

Je me demande si ça vaut le coup ce titanium 800 par exemple... Plus je vous lis moins je le pense à vrai dire, avec tous ces petits defauts... Alors la question important, que vaut-il en performance ? Il faut bien le comparer avec ce qui est comparable, un portable PC, je sais pas à 1,8 GHz ou 2 Ghz maintenant... Ca vaut quand même le coup dans ce cas là ?

Et pour jouer, c'est bien ?


----------



## filou95 (29 Juin 2002)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi pas de bureautique avec un Ti ???? certes sous Word un iBook va aussi vite ! Certaines personnes ont quelques pb le plus souvent mineurs avec leur Ti, le mien marche nickel et tous ceux de la majorité silencieuse aussi. Niveau perf pas besoin de benchmarks j'avais un iBook avant ben ça décoiffe, encodage sorenson par exemple 7 fois plus rapide avec le Ti.
Pour l'instant c'est pour moi la machine idéale ( faut pouvoir se la payer c'est le seul pb )


----------



## JCR (29 Juin 2002)

Moi, ce que je dis c'est que çà dépend de ce que l'on veut en faire...
Si c'est que pour de la bureautique (Word, Excel, ...) il faut mieux un PC.
Par contre si c'est pour la photo, la vidéo et rippage et l'encodage, voir la publication de site, l'édition et quelques autres trucs dans le genre, Alors là, à mon avis "Y A PAS PHOTO" comme dit l'autre...

Et puis, trouver un portable PC avec le FireWire, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## jendhia (29 Juin 2002)

j'hesite comme toi.... moi j'ai un pc avec  bcp de choix de jeux... mais je vais changer un peu , mon prochain ordi sera un mac !! j'ai bien etudie les prix les perfs, le ibook est pas mal place, et a de bonne perfs... pour un pc avec un radeon 32 mo un p4 1.6 et 256 de ram +6 toute la connectique, il fazut compter 18000 frs.... le ti, ki est plutot categorie ultra portable, coute 23000 pour le 667, mon choix n'est plus pc à 18000 ou ti à 23 mais ai je les tunes pour le ti ? le ibook 12" est à 9000 balles en dessous qd même !!!! compare le ti au toshiba portege 4000.... tu verras que le ti est intouchable !!!!!! et que son prix compte tenu de ses perfs, tailles poids etc.... sont pas si cher qu'un pc portable de même categorie.... de toute facon, un portable pc,  à 18000 est plus gros, plus epais, pleins de trous en dessous, plus lourd, fait plus de bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))) l'ecran du ti est mechant qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))

j'ai le budget pour un ibook, pas un ti .... merde !!! enfin, le ibook a deja bien progresse en perfs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou alors j'attends un ou 2 mois de plus... voir ce qui sort


----------



## JCR (29 Juin 2002)

Moi, ce que je dis c'est que çà dépend de ce que l'on veut en faire...
Si c'est que pour de la bureautique (Word, Excel, ...) il faut mieux un PC.
Par contre si c'est pour la photo, la vidéo et rippage et l'encodage, voir la publication de site, l'édition et quelques autres trucs dans le genre, Alors là, à mon avis "Y A PAS PHOTO" comme dit l'autre...

Et puis, trouver un portable PC avec le FireWire, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## JCR (29 Juin 2002)

Excusez-moi pour le double message


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2002)

Vous vous souvenez du problème, évoqué il y a un an environ sur des personnes qui prennent du jus en touchant au titanium quand il est sur secteur ? Et bien je pensais qu'Apple avait régler ce problème, mais quel surprise de voir que non en touchant ce ti 800 hier à la Fnac...

Pas de Ti pour cette fois donc...

Il reste l'ibook et leur promotion...

Et un portable avec FireWire pour PC, y en a des tonnes...


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2002)

Tu sait que si tu est charger en électricité statique et que tu touche une pieces métallique non relier a la terre ça te ferra pareil ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2002)

oui, est en l'occurence cette piece c'est un titanium, c'est con   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2002 : message édité par ro-ran]


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ro-ran:
*oui, est en l'occurence cette piece c'est un titanium, c'est con    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rassure toi ça mes deja arriver avec des power mac et des imac ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2002)

oui, mais c'est quand même pas cool... Vais me rabattre sur un ibook, avec la promotion la fnac





 Mais bon encore pas sûr... D'ailleur je me demande bien si je vais arriver à me décider


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2002)

Essaye quand même un portable chez Sony, pour voir... Si tu prends quand même un Ibook, au moins tu auras comparé ce qui me semble comparable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Quelqu'un a une solution pour l'electricité que je me prends avec ce TI. Parce que si oui, je l'achette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou peut on trouver des benchmarck pour voir si ce Titanium vaut le coup par rapport à un P4 1,7 GHZ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Ah oui, ça fait combien de temps qu'ils sont sortis les 800 ? Pour savoir si je peux acheter, ou je dois attendre encore...


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ro-ran:
*Ah oui, ça fait combien de temps qu'ils sont sortis les 800 ? Pour savoir si je peux acheter, ou je dois attendre encore...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

heu moin de 2 mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que la prochaine révision ne sera pas pour l'apple expo en septembre... je vois ca plutot vers le mois de décembre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

Merci pour l'info... Je viens de lire que la couleur s'ecaillé ? Non mais on en finit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electrecite, peinture qui se barre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous êtes sûr que ça vaut le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais c'est chiant un mec qui se plaint tout le temps, mais bon c'est quand même 3600 euros d'investissement... Voir plus pour le 800...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2002)

bein j'en ai un portable de chez sony, et d'ailleur je le vends, car j'aime bien changé tous les ans d'ordi. Et j ene perds que 3000 F dessus, alors ça va.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

Quel fut ma surprise en comparent les perfs du Ti 800 et du petit ibook 700... Je m'explique, dans MacWorld le magazine, je regarde les tests Quake 3 du 700, et là on obtient 61 fps... Bien bien, quoi ? C'est en 640*480... Première déception, je possède la même carte graphique dans mon Vaio mes avec 8 Mo de VRAM, et j'obtient à cette résolution plustôt 80-90 fps... M'enfin, c'est pas le pire... Je regarde en comparaison ceux du Ti 800, et je me dits en moi-même, qu'il va exploser le 700 car c'est quand même un Radeon 7500 dedans... Et là deuxième déception 71 fps... Toujours en 640*480 ? et oui... Alors je le compare à un Dell Inspiron 8100 même carte, et 1,2 GHz, et on obtient aussi 71 fps... MAIS en 1024*768...

Qu'en pensez ?

Test sur PC ici

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par ro-ran]


----------



## Floppy (3 Juillet 2002)

J'en pense que le mec qui a dépensé 4000  pour un powerbook a sûrement 750  pour acheter une PS2 + une Gamecube + une euh... Xmachin-chose.

J'ajouterai que le couteau c'est pas terrible pour manger la purée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2002)

Ah oui les test m'interressent sous RTCW, car c'est le jeux que je joue le plus (sur PC), étant dans un petit clan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je vais avoir le Ti en fin de mois, ça peut être intéressent pour moi de savoir les fps, mais surtout ceux qu'on a en multi joueur ? Tu peux me dire une approximation en les affichant /cg_drawfps 1

le maximum que tu as et surout le minimum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu ne peux pas c'est pas grave...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est que j'ai remarqué, que le mode multi étais super groumant...


----------



## Floppy (4 Juillet 2002)

Voici les résultats obtenus sur mon TiBook 667 :

Il faut se mettre en clavier US, faire SHIFT &lt; pour la console et tapper /TOGGLE CG_DRAWFPS

En plein écran 1024x768 32 bits et toutes les options activées, on a en moyenne 45 fps à l'extérieur et 90 fps en intérieur.


----------



## pasgrumf (4 Juillet 2002)

alors ca marche! faut effectivement le mettre en clavier us sinon morche po.. merci floppy bon tes resultats semblent tt de meme un chtit peu optimiste...
sur un TI 800 je sais po pour la moyenne..mais le compteur oscillait entre mini 12 fps (jamais moins) et max 70 fps mais j'avais 3,4 appli ouverte derrière. a retester avec le jeu seul...j'ai aussi tt de meme 768 mg de ram d'ou? j'ai aussi fait le test sur la grande map du village avant les catacombes.. je reteste ca apres et je reposte domani..si qq peu me dire comment avoir une moyenne fps (c'est plus pratique) apres le test?

[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par Cypher]


----------



## Floppy (4 Juillet 2002)

J'ai obtenu ses résultats avec la DEMO MP2. J'étais tout seul sur la plage, en plein écran (pas en fenêtré !) et avec toutes les autres appli fermées (même l'horloge).

Pour les moyennes, je les fais à vue de nez (mais il est vrai que le nez, c'est pas fait pour voir, hein   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Mais je n'ai jamais eu un minimum aussi minable que 12 fps.


----------



## Floppy (4 Juillet 2002)

ro-ran, si tu veux qu'on fasse la course, je te prends quand tu veux sur un test de RC5.

Tu peux trouver le logiciel ici : http://distributed.net/download/clients.html 

Moi je teste 7 millions de clés par seconde au RC5 avec mon "petit" 667 MHz.

Et toi ?


----------



## pasgrumf (4 Juillet 2002)

ok j'ai refait les tests...floppy je comprends mieux tes resultats... alors apres redemarrage de session..sans autres appli...dans le singleplayer avec ennemis (3 parfois 6) minimum 22 fps voir 20 max 65 fps eh oui... pour comprendre tes results j'ai fait de m  soit carte du debarquement en creant mon propre serv ...tt seul resutats? eh beh c'est bcp mieux...ce qui est plutot normal... min 40 fps(qd un obus explose juste devant) max 95...moyenne je dirais dans les 60 fps...
vla ca vaut ce que ca vaut mais meme avec 20 fps ca passe et ca ne dure que qq instant.. moyenne dans les 45 en single rappel tout max full ecran ..pour les cles je vois po trop l'interret..et faudra qu'on m'explique car je suis pas le roi du terminal et pour moi c'est des fichier txt ton appli   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suis un vieux d'os 9 moa..scuse


----------



## Floppy (4 Juillet 2002)

Je t'accorde que c'est zéro convivialité comme appli le RC5 mais c'est pas fait pour non plus. C'est un truc qui fait des calculs en tâche de fond. Point.

J'ai un peu la flemme d'expliquer comment le mettre en oeuvre. 

1. Tu peux utiliser "Distributed.net KickStarter" pour le configurer et recevoir ton premier bloc de données à tester.

2. s'il est lancé, arrête-le. Tu ouvres une fenêtre Terminal et tu tapes "top". Cherche un process nommé "dnetc". Regarde son PID. Tu tapes "q" pour quitter "top" puis "kill" + le PID de dnetc.

Pour lancer un bench :

3. tu tapes "cd" puis tu glisses le dossier dnetc sur la fenêtre du terminal puis return.

4. tu tapes "./dnetc -bench RC5 5" et tu regardes.

Enjoy.


----------



## pasgrumf (4 Juillet 2002)

beh sur barefeats le ti 800 c'est 92 fps en 640x480 et  59 fps en 1024x768...c'est moins bien mais tres proche.. de plus quid des autres settings... si ca peu te rassurer en RTCW  1024x768 text max, coul 32, effet eclairage max...tourne tres bien (je vais tester le nb de fps..y m'ont montre comment faire sur mgz


----------



## Antiphon (4 Juillet 2002)

J'ai changé mon iBook G3 500 Mhz pour un PowerBook G4 667 Mhz, et il n'y a vraiment aucune comparaison possible
Le Titanium est beaucoup plus performant pour travailler sur Office La bureautique ne se résume pas nécessairement à taper le courrier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lorsque vous avez des documents ou des fichiers très lourds à gérer, je peux vous dire que la différence d'utilisation est sensible Quant à l'écran, c'est la nuit et le jour Quelle plaisir de travailler Pour ce qui est des performances, voyez un jeu comme _Retour au château Wolfenstein_, le seul que j'aie essayé pour le moment, là aussi, la différence est nette En un mot, G4 au lieu de G3, et mémoire de niveau 3, il n'y a pas photo Bien sûr, je fais aussi de la création de site, de la musique, un peu de vidéo, et de la photographie numérique
Les reproches que j'adresserais à mon Titanium ? Il n'est pas assez portable Un peu fragile, un peu grand, chauffant un peu trop Mais, si vous n'avez pas l'habitude de jeter votre portable dans votre sac à dos, et si vous êtes un peu soigneux, c'est l'ordinateur rêvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Évidemment, 23.000 FF (je n'ai pas le temps d'aller rechercher le prix en Euros, désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est un peu (beaucoup) cher, pour (presque) tout le monde Ça m'a fait mal de les dépenser, mais après, on ne le regrette vraiment pas

Antiphon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2002)

Bon ces tests me sont précieux, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre les clés, heu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'essai même pas, car je pense que mon P3-M 867 va se faire laminer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon on joue pas à RTCW avec ces clés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je ne sais pas ce que je peux bien en faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toute façon, les perfs, sont quand même un petit peu décevante, mais ça ne m'empechera pas de choisir un Titanium, je me suis décidé... A moins qu'il y ai un gros problème ou autre chose qui me tombe sur la tête... Mais ça serra indépendant de ma volonté...

Bon il faut que vous sachiez que sous la version PC, et avec la Radeon 8 Mo, celle avant la 7500, les perfs sont 50% moins bonnes lorsque qu'il y a beaucoup de monde sur le serveur. Si vous voulez faire un test, il y a parfois du monde sur le serveur des CooP, mon clan, l'ip c'est 213.221.175.4:28960 enfin ça l'été, je ne sais pas aujourd'hui... En fait c'est un BarryServer, donc facilement trouvable, BarryServer - CooP ou quelque chose dans le genre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin je me demande si sur Mac ça fait pareil, perte de framerate avec bcp de player... Quelqu'un peut-il tester pour moi ? Last question for now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avant sous Mac j'avais remarqué sous mon G4 400 avec une rage 128, que lorque'on jouait à 800*600 ou 640*480 sur des jeux OpenGl, et bien on ne voyait pas de grande difference de fps, alors que sur Pc y en une grande pour les même jeux... Est-ce que l'OpenGl est toujours pareil ? C'est à dire que ceux qui ont fait les test RTCW en 1024 ont les même résultats en 640... Sur Pc donc, en 1024 lorsqu'on à 20 fps, on a 40 en 640... C'est un exemple... Mais on vois une nette différence...


----------



## bateman (5 Juillet 2002)

si tu veux jouer avec ta machine, ne faire que ça &gt; la lecture de ton dernier message me laisse à penser que tu es assez accro, achètes une PS one, c petit et léger.

si tu veux un portable pour faire tout le reste achète un portable APPLE.

voili.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2002)

Possesseur d'un Ti 667 derniere generation depuis quelques semaines, je tiens a vous signaler que je n'ai rencontrer aucun problème (pixels morts, rayures, etc...).
Cette machine est performante, agréable et plutot stable. Le seul  petit défaut reste son autonomie qui ne dépasse pas 2h30.
Seul le prix est dissuasif mais la Fnac s'aligne sur le prix le plus bas que vous trouvez et vous accorde 6% en tant que nouveau adhérent.
Un investissement un peu lourd mais que pied ensuite...
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frankyc:
*Possesseur d'un Ti 667 derniere generation depuis quelques semaines, je tiens a vous signaler que je n'ai rencontrer aucun problème (pixels morts, rayures, etc...).
Cette machine est performante, agréable et plutot stable. Le seul  petit défaut reste son autonomie qui ne dépasse pas 2h30.
Seul le prix est dissuasif mais la Fnac s'aligne sur le prix le plus bas que vous trouvez et vous accorde 6% en tant que nouveau adhérent.
Un investissement un peu lourd mais que pied ensuite...
A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

frankyc, calibre ta batterie et active la reduction de frequence proc.
sur la meme machine, je tiens facilement 3h30.


----------



## rwan (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nicolas du Japon:
*calibre ta batterie *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kesako???


----------



## Floppy (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rwan:
*

kesako???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Read The Fucking Manual (si tu l'as).

Calibrer la batterie = Faire une charge complète puis une décharge complète (ne pas remettre sur secteur avant la fin de la décharge).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2002)

bein je suis accro à Wolf c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis impatient de l'avoir le Ti


----------



## rwan (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Floppy:
*

Read The Fucking Manual (si tu l'as).

Calibrer la batterie = Faire une charge complète puis une décharge complète (ne pas remettre sur secteur avant la fin de la décharge).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouai je l'ai lu ce manuel c'est meme la premiere chose que j'ai fait quand j'ai recu mon 667 dvi et il conseil de faire une cycle complet de decharge - charge seulement pour la premiere charge. apres c'est trop tard et ca ne sert pas a grand chose, sauf a prolonger un tout petit peut la durée de vie de la batterie.


----------



## pasgrumf (9 Juillet 2002)

juste un rappel    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  comme d'autre l'on deja precise.. je viens de faire le test..diminuer la luminosité de l'ecran quand il faut un peu plus sombre.. a trois "crans" en dessous du max... 1h de gagner sur l'autonomie..si si une heure..j'ai tenu 3h 50 min en explorer + connection ethernet + bureautique..sans jeux ou dvd off course.. avant pour un meme usage 3h au max..(ti 800)..
ah oui pour la comparaison avec le pc...ebeh en portable a prix equivalent le mac est tjs competitif..pour les sceptiques ici: http://www.aapltalk.com/shootouts/laptop_3300.html

[09 juillet 2002 : message édité par Cypher]


----------



## Floppy (10 Juillet 2002)

T'auras pas de problème pour jouer à Wolf avec cette machine.

Tu pourras même jouer à Warcraft III, c'est dire si c'est puissant.

Ton enthousiasme à l'idée de posséder un Ti fait plaisir à lire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2002)

Oui, il reste compétitif, mais pas en France... Le Dell est moins chèrs par exemple, et d'autres aussi pour des configurations similaires ou mieux...

Mais bon ça n'empêche pas de choisir un Titanium pour son design, imbatable, et son poids... Par contre faut choisir un 667, car le 800 reste inabordable pour un étudiant... Pour me payer un 667 déjà je doit vendre mon portable, mon appareil photo et ma caméra, alors c'est la galère, car ils ont été durement gagné par du travail pendant l'été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais quel plaisir de savoir que l'on va avoir un titanium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un plaisir que je n'aurrai pas avec un autre PC je suis sûr... Mais j'ai ainsi pu voire que les PC, ce n'est pas si mal que l'on dit, pendant un an j'ai eu un vaio... et win xp, et une réussite, peut être la première de microsoft pour PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, alors je jouais à Wolf sur mon Vaio et je souhaites au moins pouvoir continuer sur mon Mac, au moins aussi bien


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ro-ran:</font><hr> Quelqu'un a une solution pour l'electricité que je me prends avec ce TI. Parce que si oui, je l'achette <hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ai jamais pris de jus avec mon Ti. Je suppose que le problème est dionc aujourd'hui résolu (acheté début juin).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr>
Je n'ai jamais pris de jus avec mon Ti. Je suppose que le problème est dionc aujourd'hui résolu (acheté début juin).   <hr /></blockquote>

Bien sur le model de démo à la Fnac je m'en suis pris alors, je crois que ce n'est pas résolut, et que ça dépend de la personne. Y a des personnes plus sensible à l'électricité statique que d'autre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2002)

Et bien voilà, j'ai acheter le Ti 667 + 256 Mo Ram + Airport... J'espere ne pas être décus comparer à un 800... Et surtout qu'il n'y en a pas un qui sorte demain en bas de gamme 800 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Je l'aurrai samedi ce Ti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Floppy (23 Juillet 2002)

*Féliciture Ro-Ran !*


----------

